# Another year, another haircut, another selfie up for C&C.



## JustJazzie (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, I decided I would celebrate the restoration of my photo room with a new selfie. I had sort of intended to light this from the other side, but I guess I was thinking backwards. ;-)

Last time I posted a glamourish shot, my skin editing was (rightly) criticized pretty harshly. Hopefully I am improving! 

C&C appreciated.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 17, 2015)

very nice!
seems to suit you well


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Well, I decided I would celebrate the restoration of my photo room with a new selfie. I had sort of intended to light this from the other side, but I guess I was thinking backwards. ;-)
> 
> Last time I posted a glamourish shot, my skin editing was (rightly) criticized pretty harshly. Hopefully I am improving!
> 
> C&C appreciated.



Nothing to say other than hello! ❤ 

Maybe skin tone a little bit too much on the warm side.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 17, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> very nice!
> seems to suit you well


Thank you!



Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I decided I would celebrate the restoration of my photo room with a new selfie. I had sort of intended to light this from the other side, but I guess I was thinking backwards. ;-)
> ...



Hmm. Thanks! My screen is not calibrated so I sort of guess there. I'll try and fix it........ Last time I took my frequency seperation waaaaay too far!

Hows this?


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 17, 2015)

It doesn't have a lot of contrast, but that's just personal preference.  I'm a contrast kind of person and we all shoot very different.  Here's a quick edit.  It's not exactly what I want, still a lot of weird colors in the shadows and green in highlights, but a bit closer to what I usually do with skin tone.  Then again I haven't seen your actual skin tone in person so this maybe way off!


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 17, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> It doesn't have a lot of contrast, but that's just personal preference.  I'm a contrast kind of person and we all shoot very different.  Here's a quick edit.  It's not exactly what I want, still a lot of weird colors in the shadows and green in highlights, but a bit closer to what I usually do with skin tone.  Then again I haven't seen your actual skin tone in person so this maybe way off!
> 
> View attachment 93446


Ohhh! That looks nice. Pretty close actually. 
 I do usually prefer a bit more contrast myself actually, but I've been trying to play with soft lighting a bit. It's terribly flattering. ;-)


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Ohhh! That looks nice. Pretty close actually.
> I do usually prefer a bit more contrast myself actually, but I've been trying to play with soft lighting a bit. It's terribly flattering. ;-)



Ideally you want the shadows to be black but still have details and the highlights to bright, but not losing any details.  You want "quality" shadows because shadows create depth and dimensions to your photos.  Quality shadows will depend on the lighting and how it is being diffused.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 17, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh! That looks nice. Pretty close actually.
> ...


 most of what I have researched on glamour lighting emphasizes avoiding much shadows so that the light fills in any imperfections. Sort of why the beatuty dish was invented, clamshell lighting, etc. from the way I understand it.
*shrug* it works for Sue Bryce anyways. ;-)

Adding that I do like shadows. My last selfie has plenty to spare. ;-) again, just playing around.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> most of what I have researched on glamour lighting emphasizes avoiding much shadows so that the light fills in any imperfections. Sort of why the beatuty dish was invented, clamshell lighting, etc. from the way I understand it.
> *shrug* it works for Sue Bryce anyways. ;-)



From what little I know about current famous photographers, since I don't follow most of them, Sue Bryce is mostly a natural light photographer and yes that style works for her and glamour work.  Even in glamour, we light things differently because of our personal preference.  You just have to pick one and make it your own.

Edit, I just did a quick search on her (Sue Bryce) glamour work and it's still mostly fit what you want in shadows and highlights.  The top left image is a beautiful representation of how shadows and highlights work together to create depth and dimensions.  <3 

Edit again:  Studio work and natural light work look completely different and should be lighted completely different, depending on if you want to mimic the studio looks or the natural light looks.  


http://www.inbedwithsue.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/CL-Sue-Bryce.jpg


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 17, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > most of what I have researched on glamour lighting emphasizes avoiding much shadows so that the light fills in any imperfections. Sort of why the beatuty dish was invented, clamshell lighting, etc. from the way I understand it.
> ...


She's evolving actually! She's started playing with some continous light sources and strobes recently! It's fun to watch.

She is actually the one who gave me the idea to bounce light through a shower curtain as a large softbox. Works pretty well.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 17, 2015)

I saw a segment of Sue Bryce and Felix Kunze a while back where he was able to use strobes to duplicate the natural light looks.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 17, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I saw a segment of Sue Bryce and Felix Kunze a while back where he was able to use strobes to duplicate the natural light looks.


Yes! Bounced through a scrim. Exactly the one I'm thinking of! She's posted several times on Facebook since then about new lighting she is trying.


----------



## snerd (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, I "am" on a calibrated monitor, but it's the laptop and I still don't quite trust it. Those first few look WAY yellow on the tint. The ones further down and edited get closer to what I think is natural skin tone, but not quite. Does anyone else notice this? Maybe I calibrated wrong?! It looks like the white balance is way off.


----------



## snerd (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah, post #5  with Vteck44's edit is getting really close.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a segment of Sue Bryce and Felix Kunze a while back where he was able to use strobes to duplicate the natural light looks.
> ...



Oh nice!  I've been using strobes to mimic natural light forever but could never do it as well as Felix.  Sue Bryce's work is amazing.

You definitely want to invest in an IPS monitor and calibrate it.  I just went to your Flickr page and you're doing awesome!  That reminds me, I need to update my Flickr page too


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 17, 2015)

snerd said:


> Yeah, post #5  with Vteck44's edit is getting really close.


Thanks Snerd. I really do suck at skin tones. I nearly just posted these in black and white so I could avoid the issue- but since they don't have much contrast it just didn't fit.


----------



## snerd (Jan 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, post #5  with Vteck44's edit is getting really close.
> ...


Oh, I can tell I'm going to be worse than a reformed smoker (of which I am lol) when it comes to calibrating your monitors............... do it lol!!!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 17, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...


Thank you! Ill hang on to that compliment for a while, if you don't mind. 

As for calibrating my monitor, I honestly think its 98% I suck at white balance, and 2% my monitor isn't calibrated. But calibration IS a good excuse isn't it? Maybe I need to start taking the time to do a custom white balance in the camera first. hmmm,...



snerd said:


> Yeah, post #5  with Vteck44's edit is getting really close.



Okay dear friends with calibrated monitors- This closer? on my monitor it looks slightly magenta (according to the "grey" backdrop) But I tired to match it to Vtec's edit.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 17, 2015)

For WB, you can either use custom WB or something like Xrite Colorchecker Passport.  It works really well for studio work and will give you very consistent WB from shoot to shoot.  This is assumed that your monitor is also calibrated correctly.

As for the latest edit, you're starting to lose details in highlights and there's still some green tint but it's close IMHO.


----------



## snerd (Jan 17, 2015)

Much betterer!! Getting close!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 17, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> For WB, you can either use custom WB or something like Xrite Colorchecker Passport.  It works really well for studio work and will give you very consistent WB from shoot to shoot.  This is assumed that your monitor is also calibrated correctly.
> 
> As for the latest edit, you're starting to lose details in highlights and there's still some green tint but it's close IMHO.


Still too green?! Yikes. I guess my moniter is more off than I thought. :-(


----------



## snerd (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, just a tad too much green for me too. But that may be your normal skin tone?


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 17, 2015)

^ I hope that is not not her normal skin tone.   lol


----------



## snerd (Jan 17, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> ^ I hope that is not not her normal skin tone.   lol


Rats! I forgot the   ""   lol!!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice haircut.  You're as adorable as usual.


----------



## snerd (Jan 17, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Nice haircut.  You're as adorable as usual.


I was trying very hard to be "unbiased". Heck, she could be purple for all I care........ hawt!!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 17, 2015)

snerd said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Nice haircut.  You're as adorable as usual.
> ...


Purple is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 17, 2015)

Since you have a studio you try a custom WB, just grab a coffee filter and give it a shot! 
Other than your wb being off a little, the photos great, and you (and your hair) look even better!!!


----------



## Granddad (Jan 18, 2015)

snerd said:


> Well, I "am" on a calibrated monitor, but it's the laptop and I still don't quite trust it. Those first few look WAY yellow on the tint. The ones further down and edited get closer to what I think is natural skin tone, but not quite. Does anyone else notice this? Maybe I calibrated wrong?! It looks like the white balance is way off.



I was too busy reacting in the same way as Pixmedic's wolf and trying to keep my blood pressure down to notice all the technicalities.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 18, 2015)

The lighting is really nice. It's very flattering and soft, which works well with your expression.

However, I do agree that the tones are reallllly yellow/green.

Here's my rendition from my calibrated monitor. There's still some odd greens in the highlights, and I'm not entirely sure what could be causing that.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 18, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Here's my rendition from my calibrated monitor. There's still some odd greens in the highlights, and I'm not entirely sure what could be causing that.



It could be ambient light bleeding in due to the key light not being strong enough as the primary light source and/or slower shutter speed.

Oh great job on the color correction.  I'm horrible with it in Photoshop!


----------



## funwitha7d (Jan 18, 2015)

I liked the second of your two shots and skin tone looks good but I am not a pro, the hand up created more interest imo, the skin looks a little warmer is the first but I still prefer the second


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> Since you have a studio you try a custom WB, just grab a coffee filter and give it a shot!
> Other than your wb being off a little, the photos great, and you (and your hair) look even better!!!


Thanks for the idea! Ive looked up how to set up the custom WB on my camera a few times and I always seem to get there by accident so I guess that is why I dont use it more often. Guess I will have to give it another go!


Granddad said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I "am" on a calibrated monitor, but it's the laptop and I still don't quite trust it. Those first few look WAY yellow on the tint. The ones further down and edited get closer to what I think is natural skin tone, but not quite. Does anyone else notice this? Maybe I calibrated wrong?! It looks like the white balance is way off.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Redbobncat: I think this looks like the most accurate color so far, at least to my screen/eye. Ill see if I can match it!

As for the green-

It could be ambient light bleeding in due to the key light not being strong enough as the primary light source and/or slower shutter speed.
No ambient light in this one, the room was completely dark and the studio strobe was definitely the only exposure in the room. That said, there is a teal curtain hung up. I have it hung backwards so the white side is showing, but I would guess maybe its some sort of reflection off of that since the strobe is in that direction.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

funwitha7d said:


> I liked the second of your two shots and skin tone looks good but I am not a pro, the hand up created more interest imo, the skin looks a little warmer is the first but I still prefer the second


Thank you for taking the time to chime in! I agree about the pose. Im not sure I like where I cut my hands off in the other one. Posing isn't my strong suit quite yet!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> The lighting is really nice. It's very flattering and soft, which works well with your expression.
> 
> However, I do agree that the tones are reallllly yellow/green.
> 
> ...


Did you do this in photoshop? I am trying to match it in aperture and no matter where I place the sliders I dont come close! I can sort of match the grey in the background, but I can't seem to get the skin to look the same. Did you mask off the skin somehow and do a separate correction? I haven't learned WB in photoshop yet- perhaps I should?


----------



## Designer (Jan 18, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> As for the green-
> 
> It could be ambient light bleeding in due to the key light not being strong enough as the primary light source and/or slower shutter speed.
> No ambient light in this one, the room was completely dark and the studio strobe was definitely the only exposure in the room. That said, there is a teal curtain hung up. I have it hung backwards so the white side is showing, but I would guess maybe its some sort of reflection off of that since the strobe is in that direction.



That sounds like a perfectly plausible explanation.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

So I tried giving it a go in cs6 instead of aperture. I get en extra slider in there!! WOO HOO! I only get cyan/yellow and green/magenta in aperture. Apparently the extra option makes a world of difference! I also added a second layer where I tried to take out more green and brush it over the highlights.....

Am I getting somewhere here?


----------



## Forkie (Jan 18, 2015)

Great shot!  I won't add anything else about colour correction, you all seem to be doing a fine job of getting it right!  I think Rexbobcat's edit and your last one are pretty much there. 

Nice hair, by the way!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

Forkie said:


> Great shot!  I won't add anything else about colour correction, you all seem to be doing a fine job of getting it right!  I think Rexbobcat's edit and your last one are pretty much there.
> 
> Nice hair, by the way!



Thanks Forkie!



snowbear said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...



Ps- purple is one of my favorite colors as well! Not only is it my birthstone- but I have eight out of fourteen Windows in the house with plum curtains! Guess I like it a little too much.


----------



## fstkmaro (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes, your last edit looks really good. Now get that monitor calibrated!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

fstkmaro said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thank you!



snerd said:


> Yes, your last edit looks really good. Now get that monitor calibrated!


 great idea! Would you like to buy a print to fund the software? ;-)

Kidding of cose. Unfortunately a new hard drive is higher on the list than monitor calibration. Aperture and photoshop crashes at least twice a day since our current one can't handle it. I'm waiting for the entire thing to give out any time now. *sigh


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 18, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Kidding of cose. Unfortunately a new hard drive is higher on the list than monitor calibration. Aperture and photoshop crashes at least twice a day since our current one can't handle it. I'm waiting for the entire thing to give out any time now. *sigh



Poor's man/woman monitor calibration trick is to print it out and adjust your monitor to match your print.  The only thing is that if your LCD is not IPS, then you have to look at the monitor at a very specific angle.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Kidding of cose. Unfortunately a new hard drive is higher on the list than monitor calibration. Aperture and photoshop crashes at least twice a day since our current one can't handle it. I'm waiting for the entire thing to give out any time now. *sigh
> ...


I actually have done that to match costcos printer for now! Doesn't help that I need to refine my "eye" for white balance. I'm on an iMac, so I doubt the monitor is IPS.


----------



## BillM (Jan 18, 2015)

I think Rex nailed it, nice shot 


This is how I would have gone with it.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 18, 2015)

Since portraiture is primarily about the face, I would suggest altering your lighting slightly with this type of clothing.  As is, there is a lot of flesh being lit and the brightness of your chest and arms seem to rival the brightness of the lit side of your face.

If you’re shooting through a soft box, you could aim the box skywards slightly or use a flag to block about 1/3 of the bottom so the light fall-off is still striking your torso.

If you’re bouncing the light through an umbrella, you could collapse it down to have a more concentrated light spray.

Just my 2¢ …..regardless, very nice photos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

BillM said:


> I think Rex nailed it, nice shot
> 
> 
> This is how I would have gone with it.
> ...


Is that some sort of light sepia processing?


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

kundalini said:


> Since portraiture is primarily about the face, I would suggest altering your lighting slightly with this type of clothing.  As is, there is a lot of flesh being lit and the brightness of your chest and arms seem to rival the brightness of the lit side of your face.
> 
> If you’re shooting through a soft box, you could aim the box skywards slightly or use a flag to block about 1/3 of the bottom so the light fall-off is still striking your torso.
> 
> ...


YES! The skin is terribly bright. Like I said originally, I wanted to short light this and have my shower curtain (soft box like thing) on the other side, but somehow I was setup backwards. I only had about 20 minuets between this and time to make dinner, so when I realized I goofed it was too late! It's so hard when I can't see what I am doing. Guess I need to adopt a dummy to fill in for me.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

Ps- I figured out hot to set a custom white balance! Silly me, I've BEEN reading the manual which is a bit unclear. This time I hit the ? Button on the camera it was a little more detailed. "Hold down the wb button for 1.5 seconds" got it! Custom preset for my strangely lit studio- check!


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 18, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Ps- I figured out hot to set a custom white balance! Silly me, I've BEEN reading the manual which is a bit unclear. This time I hit the ? Button on the camera it was a little more detailed. "Hold down the wb button for 1.5 seconds" got it! Custom preset for my strangely lit studio- check!


We use auto WB. We shoot raw anyway so it's kinda irrelevant,  but for the occasional jpeg, AWB seems to work pretty well.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Ps- I figured out hot to set a custom white balance! Silly me, I've BEEN reading the manual which is a bit unclear. This time I hit the ? Button on the camera it was a little more detailed. "Hold down the wb button for 1.5 seconds" got it! Custom preset for my strangely lit studio- check!
> ...


I know, I know. And I DO shoot raw, but based on previous efforts, I think maybe just setting it will be better, since I seem to screw up skin tones 9 times out of ten. Though, if I keep screwing up and having everyone help correct me, perhaps I would enhance my visual perception of correct skin tone?

I'll admit that originally I had a gut feeling that the skin tone was off but I wasn't able to get it just right using the sliders available in aperture so I pretty much gave up. Now that I see photoshop gives me more options to correct things, perhaps I would do better. Then again, I don't want to have to import EVERYTHING into photoshop. 

See, can't even made a decision on a white balance mode. ;-) Guess I'll have to practice both methods until I draw a better conclusion. Or buy Lightroom. Yes- buy more gear. That MUST be the answer, right? ;-)


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 18, 2015)

I finally broke down and got adobe CC when it went to $10 a month. It's seems like a pretty good deal to have the latest LR and PS.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> I finally broke down and got adobe CC when it went to $10 a month. It's seems like a pretty good deal to have the latest LR and PS.


Stop teasing me! We have satellite internet and only have 10 gigs of data a month. They don't run internet lines this far up the mountain, (two houses down gets it though :-( ) so we are stuck with what we can get. I just can't do that much downloading and uploading. As it stands I Bluetooth files to my phone and upload to Flickr from there. (We do have unlimited cell phone internet)


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 18, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I finally broke down and got adobe CC when it went to $10 a month. It's seems like a pretty good deal to have the latest LR and PS.
> ...


Unlimited data on your phone? 
Hook your phone up to the comp and use it for the download.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Dh has looked into it and for some reason says the carrier can see that we've used it that way and it will breach our contract. We are lucky to have a cell phone tower in sight for our carrier and don't want to risk being dropped! It's the best service you can get from our vantage point.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 18, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...


Well....i don't think the download is 10 gigs...and the updates are usually pretty small. ...
Just don't use much Internet one month and make it your "adobe" month.
It was the best photography investment we have made behind flashes and radio triggers.

LR new adjustment brush Is friggen amazing. ...as is PS new healing brush


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


1) I thought it stored all of your work "in the cloud" :headscratch:
2) don't tell DH, I made him spend the 800$ or whatever it was before cs6 was gone because I thought I COULDNT use it. :hide:

I do plan to get Lightroom though once we finally upgrade the hard drive. (Again)


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 18, 2015)

I use Lightroom for all of my WB, exposure, and color corrections.  I only use Photoshop whenever I need the liquifying tool.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 18, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...


Nope.
all our pics are stored on our local drives


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I use Lightroom for all of my WB, exposure, and color corrections.  I only use Photoshop whenever I need the liquifying tool.


I've been doing all my raw edits in aperture, and using vs6 for clone work, liquify, and most anything that requires masking now. But the more I use Photoshop the more I realize how lacking aperture really is. I sure wish I could take a class on how to use it better! My learning curve has been terribly slow.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Leave it to me to misinterpret technology. I'm pretty much stuck with Cs6 for a while. But they still offer updated Lightroom hard copys right?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 18, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...


Yuppers


----------



## beachrat (Jan 18, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > I use Lightroom for all of my WB, exposure, and color corrections.  I only use Photoshop whenever I need the liquifying tool.
> ...


Man,you and me both.
I can't even grasp the possibilities of what can be done.
Like the photo though!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

beachrat said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## BillM (Jan 18, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Is that some sort of light sepia processing?




I dropped the Orange Saturation and a few other slight adjustments.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jan 18, 2015)

vtechs color looks the most accurate to me on this end.. I am calibrated but due for re-calibrating. lol the only nitpick on his is the cheek looks awful rosy on the one side. pinking it up went a bit too far on that side I think.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

frommrstomommy said:


> vtechs color looks the most accurate to me on this end.. I am calibrated but due for re-calibrating. lol the only nitpick on his is the cheek looks awful rosy on the one side. pinking it up went a bit too far on that side I think.


Thanks! That doesn't surprise me. I'm pretty terrible at applying makeup. I only wear it for selfies and weddings. ;-) I'll see if I can tone it down in post. Nice catch!


----------



## LCLimages (Jan 20, 2015)

You're just too cute Jazzie.  Everyone else has covered what I would have said.  Definitely too warm in the OP.  Lightroom is the best $120 I've ever spent.  I do 85% of my editing in it.  I really only use PS for clone/heal, liquify, and a couple actions I've found that I like.  And I make collages and my advertising crap in it, but that's unrelated to photo editing itself.


----------



## del fox (Jan 22, 2015)

lovley


----------



## gsgary (Jan 23, 2015)

New hair cut is very conservative


----------

